# Angelfish?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, so with the 55 gallon fishtank I have listed below, it's doing excelent, but it also seems like it's missing something, like maybe an angelfish? Do I have enough room or can I even get anything else? If so, please give me a list of fish I could get with these Also, I'm gona be moving the 3 female bettas, the 1 male betta, and the goldfish to make room and they don't look natural in the tank. Here's a pic of the tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Eventually, the angelfish will get big enough that he/she will eat the tetras...


----------



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

i think you do have room. i had 2 in my 20 gallon tank. but make sure the sifter on your filter is on.... mine fell off and i almost lost both of them, but i only lost one thank goodness


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

angels get up to 8" so youve got to figure that into the equation. 
for example you can get one angel or a pair of angels in a 30g and thats pretty much your limit now with being more fish in your tank if you do decide you want to do it i would just keep in mind that you might have to get another tank for them


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Why do you have a goldfish in with the tropical fish? Goldfish are not tropical, they're cool-water fish and do best in that environment.
The angels WILL get big enough eventually (if they're fed properly and not cramped) to eat the smaller tetras, but also know, some angels will start picking off the eyeballs of the other fish long before they're big enough to swallow the fish whole. They're pretty aggressive and intelligent hunters when it comes to that. And, keeping them well-fed doesn't seem to inhibit their eye-pecking tendencies. But they usually only get one eye, so the fish can survive with just one. Some angels just don't do this behavior, but enough of mine have that I put it out there as a possibility.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my angel is plenty picky about his tankmates. he is ok with cardinals as he grew up with them. he does not like white bettas or orange platies or blue gouramis. he is ok with red bettas.
he also likes to rip out my plants along with mr pleco.I sometimes have to do landscaping.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

i have no problem with my 2 angels and there in the tank thats in my sig but they all pretty well grew up together so far


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I'm gona go with no angelfish, but can I have some ideas of atleast 1 type of fish to put into the tank, because I still feel like something's missing.
The reason I have the goldfish in the tank is because it's my grandmother's who's been on vacation, but she's back so I'm gona give it back to her. Plus, he's been doing amazing, he's way more active than he used to be and his colors are way brighter, so it's only temporary


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You could probably do some sort of platies or swordtails.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nah, already got some in the 29 gallon and some babies, I would like something new


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> Why do you have a goldfish in with the tropical fish? Goldfish are not tropical, they're cool-water fish and do best in that environment.
> .


 Goldfish are very hardy fish and will adapt to anything I have kept a few goldfish over the year's in a tropical tank, and have learned that they are more active in tropical waters grow faster and seem to come out more colorful, my old pond gets into the 80+ in the summer and freeze over in the winters and the goldfish go unharmed, the only losses i suffer are from racoons but at the same time its better the racoons eat some cause they breed like rabbits, and they breed like rabbits the most when the water is about 80+.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

well if you want something cool idk if you could find them but i always found peacock gudgeon cool just my lfs is almost always out of them


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

I am by far no expert on the subject, but if you're looking for something elegant (like the angelfish), then you could still go with something else elegant, like maybe a dwrf gourami or two.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, the peacock gudgeon fish are BEAUTIFUL! I think I'm going to see if I can special order a pair because I've never seen those at my LFS before, how expensive are they?


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/217340/i/7/product.web

this is were i was going to get them but they havent gotten them for awhile but this should give you the gist of things


----------



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

You could also maybe try Discus?


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

if there were no other fish in the tank then i might be able to see that but not with that many other fish


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I would never recommend putting barbs or tetras with discus. Not a good idea... plus angels can become really aggressive towards discus


----------

